# Pretty sure he’s cheating and sexting what now?



## Littlegee (Jun 20, 2016)

Ok what do I do. I’ve had a horrible gut feeling for ages that something was not right. Husband is away working and the other night I had a look at his emails on his computer. For some reason, I’m not sure why I read all the emails from an electrical sales rep who works where my husband gets his supplies. So in some of them she addresses him as Possum, Sunshine, Princess - a bit unprofessional but whatever. Then I got to one email which was just if the weekly specials but then at the end she writes

“I have a question how does a conversation about wanting to borrow a mates place one afternoon to boink (have sex) with someone who’s not the wifey go? Ha haha

And there’s another back and forth email which went:
(Her): I’m running out of ideas what you want tomorrow?
(HB) : All of you or a day off. Preferably a day off or half a day 🙂
(Her): hahaha well I’ll see what I can do with all of me
(HB) : Awesome!!


I mean, WTF?!?

And then i checked our CCTV footage from the previous weekend where I took our daughters away for his daughters 21st and I saw him right there on the couch taking **** pics and videos and sending messages

He is away working so doesn’t know what I’ve seen, I’m trying so hard to act normal until I figure out what to do but he knows something is up. Do I play it cool and try to find more hard evidence or confront him and risk him manipulating me into believing it’s nothing?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

meet with a lawyer asap, get yourself check for std, screen capture everything....if you can dig deeper to find out who the other person is, because they fact they have to meet elsewhere says this other person is married or with someone, you will want to exposure her as well.


----------



## Littlegee (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh I know exactly who she is where she works and who she is married to. My fear is what if I have it all wrong?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Pretty sure he’s cheating and sexting what now?*



Littlegee said:


> Oh I know exactly who she is where she works and who she is married to. My fear is what if I have it all wrong?


Be very careful if this is all your have. 
I would not confront yet.
Not until you have more.
Could just be risque' sales banter.

Scratch that after reading the end of your first post.....sounds like an EA for sure.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

He treats your kids like feces, he lies about dealings with his ex, and he cheats on you. You said you're staying because you're too embarrassed to be divorced a 2nd time? Really?

What you do is get a lawyer and file. For your kids, if nothing else.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Pretty sure he’s cheating and sexting what now?*



StillSearching said:


> Be very careful if this is all your have.
> I would not confront yet.
> Not until you have more.
> Could just be risque' sales banter.
> ...



Look at her post history. She has been dealing with this for years. She isn't sure if she has it all wrong.....trust me she has it all right. Realistically she doesn't need any more evidence.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Pretty sure he’s cheating and sexting what now?*



Littlegee said:


> My fear is what if I have it all wrong?



You posted this in 2016. 



> Thankyou for your replies. *In my heart I know that I can no longer stay married to this man, for mine and my children's sanity. There is this issue and also trust issues stemming from his dishonesty and double standards* (which is all in another post). He thinks there is still hope for him even though I have told him straight out I don't want to be married anymore. I don't think he sees much of an issue with his actions only saying "maybe if you hadn't pulled away from me I wouldn't have taken It out on the kids". I took that as him saying i was to blame for him putting us frustrations in the kids. He is right, I put a wall up after I found out he'd lied to me about something for years, but seriously what did he expect? I'm very black and white when it comes to honesty. Now just to find the strength to not fall for his guilt trips about our son or his trying to normalise the way he treated my children



What happened after that?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Pretty sure he’s cheating and sexting what now?*



Littlegee said:


> Oh I know exactly who she is where she works and who she is married to. My fear is what if I have it all wrong?



let's take best case scenario....that this is all talk. between the two of them, and the video of him taking **** pics was done in fun.....is that still appropriate? you can hire a PI and have him watched for a week or so and see if something is going on...trust your gut.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Good lord woman, isnt 10+ years of this bullcrap enough?? On top of being a sleazy cheat, he has treated your children like **** and yet you keep staying with him! I went to your older threads, I even commented on one from 2016 where you had left because of how he treated your children... why in hell did you go back?? You NEED to divorce this man! You should have done this early into your marriage, you stated he cheated in the first few months! Do you not think you deserve better than this??


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Littlegee He has failed his man test and the 1950s are asking for the attitude he is using back.

Time you saw a solicitor, lawyer, attorney or whomever and fire the "man" in your life as he is incapable of being a decent husband or father. 

Sack him.


----------

